# Prep for a show, difference from a mini?



## Frankie (Dec 6, 2009)

I will be showing a classic shetland for the first time this next year, very excited about it too!! I was hoping you could help me with clipping on both the body and the face and sizes of blades to use. I need to start getting some things now instead of all at once. I have some 7, 10, 15, and a 30 blades.

Also halter, do you use the same type of show halter?

Any differences for getting them ready would be greatly appreciated.

I have watched lots of classes over the years but because I wasn't showing in Shetland, I didn't pay attention to detail.

Thanks so much!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 6, 2009)

There really isn't much difference in clipping. Depending on how tight the pony's coat is - you could very leave it unclipped. Although most people clip once or twice a show season and then for Congress. Trainers of course clip more often.

You cannot however, razor a face, that is now a rule and they are looking for it in the show ring. So if you have a Double Reg.'d sheltand/mini you need to decide which way to show it, but you said it was a Classic. Just remember you can't razor the head.

We use mostly cable halters in the Classic division, some stallions use bitted halters.

You would fit a Classic much the same way you would a miniature - in shape, straight top line, etc.

Good luck! Hope to see you at Congress next year!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 6, 2009)

Basically what Trace said - as for the razoring rule you can do a 50 on the muzzle. How they stated the rule at Congress was if any "razor nicks" (ei - signs of razoring) the pony was to be bumped down 3 placings. So I was sure to do a real smooth clip with the 50. I like cable halters, however, I have a classic mare that I think may look good in a bridle actually but we will see what I want to do in the spring bridle or halter.

Good feeding comes first along with round penning, worming ext. Just like with the miniatures. I so much more prefer to condition the ponies though...

This is my classic mare from this year and I think she looked good this year (multi grand champion)


----------



## Ellen (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes Leanna, I think she looked great.

I have a question regarding the 50 on the muzzle. To avoid nicks do you use anything, or just easy does it? I have also heard around the eyes a 40 is ok. Is this true?

Thank you,

Ellen


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 7, 2009)

Yep, you can just use a #40 blade on the nose and above the eyes. I don't use anything, just clean the face with a damp cloth and then clip.

Andrea


----------



## afoulk (Dec 11, 2009)

Frankie

You cannot razor a shetland however they are many quite talented people that can do wonders with sculpting a head just using blades. Clean, neat and well trimmed and clipping can depend on the pony's coat.

Arlene


----------



## minih (Dec 13, 2009)

We showed classic and foundation for the first time this last year and after a lot of worrying over the clipping and grooming part we wound up grooming them just the same, except for the razoring as mentioned above. I think the shetlands hair grows in tighter than the mini's and we did not have to clip all summer for each show just regroomed the heads each time. It was really nice and made for a lot easier time getting ready for several shows.


----------



## Ellen (Dec 13, 2009)

MiniH,

I like you am new to shetlands. So, the head razorring/clipping always worried me. Then I read a forty was reccomended, as was just sugested again. That is all I ever used on the minis. So, hopfully for us 2 newbies it won't be as nerve racking. Fortunately I have Leanna and Ronaele to help!

Thank you,

Ellen


----------



## Sandee (Jan 5, 2010)

Good question and great information! Thanks all. I too am hoping to have a Shetland by show season. The fact that the face is clipped is nice as I always use 40 & 50 on the minis. Don't have enough nerve to "razor" myself - let alone the horses. LOL


----------

